# severe teething pain



## chanale (May 6, 2004)

My 12-month-old DD has been intense since the day she was born, but this month has been brutal. Each tooth has erupted on the early side (she had 7 teeth at 8 months), yet has taken 6-8 weeks to break through the gums.

About 6 weeks ago, she started chewing on her finger at the back right side of her mouth (always the right) and was crabby on and off. I knew it would get much worse, but I never imagined just how bad it could get. For the last 3 weeks, she has woken up 10-24 times a night (at least every hour, sometimes every half hour) crying, usually chewing on her finger. For the last week, there has been one period per night when she screams like an axe murderer is chasing her for 45-120 minutes. During the day sometimes isn't much better. I've been pulling out all the stops to distract her these last couple weeks to get her mind off her tooth, but that seems to be less and less successfuly recently. Part of her issues is her temperament - she wigs out very easily and it takes a long time (with a lot of comfort from Mama) to get herself back under control.

I just felt part of the molar jutting out 2 days ago, but the day before yesterday was just as brutal for her as before. I know the molar is only half out, but I thought after the initial breakthrough that much of the pressure would be released. A friend reminded me that it can take awhile for the whole molar to surface. I wonder though, if there is another molar about to erupt soon that she has been working on simultaneously.

I have tried washcloths, wooden teething toys, Hylands Teething Tablets, Chamomilla 30x, Motrin, Tylenol, Herbs for Kids' Gum-omile Oil (topical analgesic w/ chamomile & clove), as well as Valerian and Chamomile kids' extracts for calming, and of course, frequent nursing. Some of those have been completely ineffective and others have been a mild help (which is certainly better than nothing!). A friend suggested a visit to DD's pediatric chiropractor, and I'm making an appointment today (she's due for a check-up adjustment anyhow).

We just visited her doctor last week for a well-baby check, and she was the picture of health. I am certain it is her teeth.

I'm at my wits' end and having a hard time coping. My sweet little girl needs me to be there for her, and it's getting harder and harder to stay calm when she's suffering so much.

Any suggestions that haven't already been mentioned?


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, here's a weird one...my mainstream friend's pediatrician suggested she rub (liquid children's) benadryl on her dd's gums. Apparently it really helps with the inflammation?

I'm really sorry, teething tablets and tylenol/motrin rotation was the magic formula for me.









Poor baby.


----------



## nhklh (Oct 27, 2003)

Your DD sounds a lot like my DS when he's teething. I don't have any new suggestions for you, we usually do Chamomilla or Hylands or another homeopathic teething preparation. Still end up with the axe-murderer screaming sessions though.

I'm really not much help, but know that you're not alone!

((((hugs))))


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

My DS likes his gums rubbed very quickly. I rub my fingers over the bumpy spots (where teeth are pushing through) fast, back and forth. That seems to help him a little. Cant do that all night, obviously.

For a while I kept a bottle of cold water in a lunchcooler next to my bed and would wet a facecloth with the very cold water and apply it to his gums when he woke at night. After hte 1st time he started opening his mouth for it.

I have never used Anbesol or other topical applications but maybe in your case it would help...at least overnight when everyone is getting so little sleep?


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld (Apr 20, 2004)

I don't really have any advice you haven't already tried (my DD has been like that for every tooth), but a chiropractor would probably be helpful. We take our DD for ear problems, but I've noticed she's much less affected by her teeth afterwards as well.

My only other suggestion is are you sure it's teething? Maybe a hard-to-see cavity? If her other teeth haven't bothered her anywhere near this much (although molars of one of the worst for us!), I just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------

